# 3 year old Guernsey cow for sale



## farmerdan (Aug 17, 2004)

For sale 3 year old Guernsey cow. Due this month with 2nd calf. Hand milked last lactation. I don't have time to milk her with my job. Would like to see her go to a good farm where she will be treated well. Serious inquiries ONLY please. Thanks!


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

Could tell me (and anyone that may be interested) location, price, and what kind of bull the cow was breed to?


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Dan! Does she still have her horns? How much are you asking for her?


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I too would be interested. The sale of that other Guernsey we were looking at fell through. I sent you a PM.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Those pretty golden colored cows are getting harder and harder to find these days.


----------



## farmerdan (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes, they are getting harder and harder to find. Carla, she still has her horns. After I lost an older Jersey heifer who was dehorned by a vet I decided I didn't want to risk losing Bonnie. She never uses the horns on me or any of the the other cattle. I priced her according to what a springing heifer is going for at dairy sales in Ravenna and Lake Odessa... $2500. Might be willing to dicker some on the price.

Dan

PS I don't go online that much so if you want to ask more questions or offer a bid, either email me at: [email protected] or call me at: 231-519-4596. Thanks.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

This morning I thought how odd my life was on my little farm, my morning conversation, sounds as though I am talking to a child but it is my three month old Jersey bottle heifer calf..

bad cow, you are not supposed to be in the feed room, hey, don't chew on that, out you go, no no no, leave that feed can alone, hey, don't kick at the dog, leave the rat cages alone, you are going to let that one out, you have two whole acres to play on, why are you in here bugging me?!!! stop licking my leg, don't eat that, get that out of your mouth, did you just pee in here?!!!


----------

